# Michael Fassbender to Star In 'Assassin's Creed' Movie



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2012)

> Michael Fassbender to Star In 'Assassin's Creed' Movie details coming your way!
> 
> Variety reports that the planned movie adaptation of Ubisoft's popular video game Assassin's Creed is moving forward with Michael Fassbender attached to star in and co-produce the movie!
> 
> ...



Here also a video
this

Thoughts?


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm wary of this but that's mostly because I'm wary of all movies that are adaptions of videogames.


----------



## actionjesus (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonna be at least as good as DoA.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't care much about this series. Got bored with one of them pretty fast. And the overall story of the series isn't too promising from what I read.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

Not interested even in the slightest.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2012)

fassasin's creed


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm gonna keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2012)

has a video game movie ever worked? ever?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know if the Assassins Creed story really lends itself that well to a movie. We'll have to wait and see, I've been wrong before.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 9, 2012)

Fassy, really?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm intrigued on what story line will they follow.

There's Altair and Ezio, probably Altair's has the most ground upon which to make a movie like this in terms of romance and plot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Eh, I will just wait till I see a trailer or plot summary. 



~Gesy~ said:


> has a video game movie ever worked? ever?



Mortal Kombat  (lallalalalalalalalalala)


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> has a video game movie ever worked? ever?



Mortal Kombat & Prince of persia


Fass better not be playing altiair


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

fan of the game lets see if they can make it good


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2012)

The brand owner, Ubisoft, has full creative control unlike every video game movie ever. So I have high hopes for this.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 9, 2012)

And just like that, I'm interested in an Assassin's Creed movie adaptation.


----------



## ovanz (Jul 9, 2012)

Well he did a good magneto, but...one thing is comic books movie and other is videogame movies, those are worlds apart.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Shade said:


> The brand owners, Ubisoft, has full creative control unlike every video game movie ever. So I have high hopes for this.



Well, at least the movie will turn out like how they want it to be but I'm still not going to be excited until i see a proper trailer.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I'm intrigued on what story line will they follow.
> 
> There's Altair and Ezio, probably Altair's has the most ground upon which to make a movie like this in terms of romance and plot.



Given how much of Ezio's story is finding the things Altair left behind it would be kind of hard to skip over him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 9, 2012)

there was rarer a moment when I cared less about a movie and who's gonna star in it


----------



## Glued (Jul 9, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> fassasin's creed



That is by far the worst pun I have ever heard in my entire life.

You are greatness incarnate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2012)

just say thanks


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2012)

Well Michael is a good actor and AC a nice franchise & story. I am going to pay attention to see how this unfolds.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 9, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is by far the worst pun I have ever heard in my entire life.



You clearly never read British tabloids.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 9, 2012)

i think it'd be better with him as the villain. dude was born to play villains. rich Templar commander super db, allstar. he could even survive the first movie to be a continuing nemesis.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 9, 2012)

Shade said:


> The brand owners, Ubisoft, has full creative control unlike every video game movie ever. So I have high hopes for this.



You say that like it's a good thing. The over arching plot of Ass Creed is one of the most retarded things i've ever experienced. The best thing that could happen to this adaptation is to gut Desmond and his shit completely from it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2012)

An Assassin's Creed film.  It's gonna suck big time.  

On another note.  I saw a trailer for the new Halo video game.  Thought it was a film trailer at first.  It looked great.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 9, 2012)

They should make a movie about Golden Axe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2012)

The new Halo reminded me abit of Metroid, looks good


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2012)

James Bond said:


> They should make a movie about Golden Axe.


Loved the arcade game.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 9, 2012)

He better not be any of the mains, except maybe clay or a templar.

Other than that i'mma be pissed.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2012)

someone actually said the prince of persia movie was good ?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Loved the arcade game.



Did you also call dibs on the Axe guy?


----------



## illusion (Jul 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Mortal Kombat & Prince of persia
> 
> 
> Fass better not be playing altiair



Prince of Persia flopped hard in theaters, not a bad movie though. I'm praying Assassins Creed can break the "video game movies suck" stereotype.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lost interest in Assassin's Creed after 1, don't know who Micheal Fassbender is.

Don't really care.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

They should just reuse the Prince of Persia sets, it's basically the same time in history and in sort of the same location


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2012)

Fassbender usually stays away from shit movies, so I'm actually looking forward to this. His record so far has been nearly spotless.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 9, 2012)

Meh, it could work, what with Ubisoft having a lot of say in how things turn out. Problem is finding a director and team who's willing to put up with that. Though that part about them developing it in house might eliminate that problem.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Given how much of Ezio's story is finding the things Altair left behind it would be kind of hard to skip over him.



They don't have to include him, or any of the characters really. Video game movies generally don't follow the storyline of their video game counterparts.


----------



## Grape (Jul 9, 2012)

I had high hopes for Fassbender, despite XMen, but this news kind of kills any hope I had.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> has a video game movie ever worked? ever?



'Halo' would've been the first film to break away from the stigma.

If only Tim Mothman and his little Fox cronies hadn't royally fucked over Neill Blomkamp.


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2012)

Is Blomkamp the one who made that Halo short?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Is Blomkamp the one who made that Halo short?



The 'Landfall' short, yes.


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea, that shit was sick. I was looking forward to the feature length movie for a long time afterward :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, that short was pretty damn cool. I love the camera angles used during the sniper sequence. The guy just has a great knack for "grounding" futuristic tech and making it feel "real" without sacrificing the idea behind how advanced it all is.

So damn stoked for the 'Elysium' panel coming up this Friday. Hopefully this means a trailer is imminent.


----------



## illusion (Jul 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I had high hopes for Fassbender, despite XMen, but this news kind of kills any hope I had.



Despite X-Men first class? I thought that was one of the better made comic book movies.


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe, but FC was so fucking over-the-top corny it's not even funny.

Not to say Fassbender didn't shine like gold, but the script was terrible. I have to look at scripts and not just a performer's performance... but the projects he chooses.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2012)

illusion said:


> Despite X-Men first class? I thought that was one of the better made comic book movies.



Fassbender was great in that, but the movie sucked, he and the guy playing Xavier were the only good parts [ok bacon was descent but his characters plan was  retarded]


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2012)

^ what he said.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 10, 2012)

I'd say this could be good if they ignore all the alien crap. The basics of:

Assassins vs. Templars conflict that spans centuries
Guy gets in machine to live the lives of assassin ancestors

Could be a pretty cool movie. Make the apple of eden an actual relic from god, make it more of an influence thing instead of a death lazors thing.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought I read a while back that Ubi Soft wanted the movie to be different from the games as far as story. So its possible that this will be a original story, though I don't think its all the smart if they do that.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2012)

Video game movie. 



Shade said:


> The brand owner, Ubisoft, has full creative control unlike every video game movie ever. So I have high hopes for this.



This might be the ONLY saving grace.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

Superrazien said:


> I thought I read a while back that Ubi Soft wanted the movie to be different from the games as far as story. So its possible that this will be a original story, though I don't think its all the smart if they do that.



Actually this would be the opposite for me.  Why would I want the same story told twice but more compressed and with lots cut out?  I think if they can do a brand new storyline in the AC universe is the best route to take.  I'm not saying it'll be a good movie (I still don't think it will) but it's the best plan.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 10, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> They don't have to include him, or any of the characters really. Video game movies generally don't follow the storyline of their video game counterparts.



Which is why the vast majority of video game movies are absolute garbage.  The studios take the broad concept and make their own story, tossing out the already established and popular existing story.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

No that's not the reason why at all.  If you want the original story so badly why not just go to the source?  The reason why they are bad is because they take bad directors with bad actors and either underbudget or overbudget the shit out of the film and really have no idea what they're doing.  Comic book movies don't follow the original source outright and they're more successful for it.  Now yes they obviously take and pick from various stories and blend it together but none of them follow any single story to the t.  And they shouldn't.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with Parallax, especially given the existing story in AC and the original concept.

Honestly, everything is optional for me aside from: 

Present day guy gets drawn into epic, centuries old conflict between Assassins (who parkour, wear white, have neat wrist blades) and Templars, uses machine to relive assassin ancestors.

That's what got me into the series, and with a few exceptions, everything they've added to the "story" has just made me care less and less about the story.

The apple of eden could be replaced with another mcguffin that isn't a laser shooting superweapon created by aliens. I don't see why they need to do Ezio or Altair.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

The next reason why Comic book movies cant directly copy and paste a story line straight out of specific popular comic book issue is because DC/Marvel would sue the shit out of them.  They get permission to use the characters, and use the source as  inspiration and take out specific material but not copy it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

uh Marvel owns and produces and is directly involved with a large portion of their films

and WB owns DC who are the ones that work on DC films

:| :| :| :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

Marvel does not own film rights to Spidey, X-men, FF  . 

DC did not own film rights to WW.

Edit: Even the movies that are productions of DC/Marvel would need to get special permission to copy and paste an exact storyline. (The director /writers).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 10, 2012)

Parallax said:


> No that's not the reason why at all.  If you want the original story so badly why not just go to the source?  The reason why they are bad is because they take bad directors with bad actors and either underbudget or overbudget the shit out of the film and really have no idea what they're doing.  Comic book movies don't follow the original source outright and they're more successful for it.  Now yes they obviously take and pick from various stories and blend it together but none of them follow any single story to the t.  And they shouldn't.



Comic books are different and depending on the movie sometimes they _do_ follow the original story very closely (300 comes to mind).

Comic books tend to have _many_ different writers over the course of many years, often decades.  So you can take bits an pieces from throughout the story and still be loyal to the source material.  You don't have to take a single storyline and run with it.  AC only has ONE story, so either they have to follow that or make something completely new.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

How well will the audience receive the movie if it was all new characters ?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2012)

most of the audience that will see the movie will probably have never played the game before so probably indifferent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2012)

I am thinking if they make a new story that is happening within the same period of continuity could work maybe?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 10, 2012)

Obviously we can't speak to the story of the upcoming game but the stories of every game thus far have been very interconnected.  I just don't see the company making a completely new and self contained story that doesn't hook up with the existing stories at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Obviously we can't speak to the story of the upcoming game but the stories of every game thus far have been very interconnected.  I just don't see the company making a completely new and self contained story that doesn't hook up with the existing stories at all.



By hook up do you mean have similar themes / attributes or do you mean that it will fit in with the existing storyline of the games?

Most adaptations don't really fit in with the existing storyline of their source material unless it's a direct adaption of a singular work.

EDIT: Oh yeah, just to see if I'm the only one. Is there anyone else here who wouldn't mind all the ancient aliens stuff being cut?


----------



## Amuro (Jul 10, 2012)

The ancient aliens bullshit is the worst thing about the games so yeah happy if they cut that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 10, 2012)

If you remove the ancient aliens you'd either have to remove the artifacts entirely (which is a major point in the story) or just make up a different explanation for their existence which would create a direct conflict between the movie and the games.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Which is why the vast majority of video game movies are absolute garbage.  The studios take the broad concept and make their own story, tossing out the already established and popular existing story.



This is true.

I'm all for changes and tweaking, because frankly I don't wanna see retelling of the exact same story in movie form. However I hate it when they completely dump everything. The only Resident Evil movie I thought was decent was the first one, but I hated the fact that not one character from the game was included.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 10, 2012)

There are plenty of stories that could be told that would build on existing elements in the story.  Like the stories of Subject 16 or the other people Abstergo put through the machine before finding Desmond.  Or flush out the story of other members of the Assassins Guild.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> There are plenty of stories that could be told that would build on existing elements in the story.  Like the stories of Subject 16 or the other people Abstergo put through the machine before finding Desmond.  Or flush out the story of other members of the Assassins Guild.


I'd be okay with that so long as there's no mention of the aliens or the mind fuck sphere


----------



## jeuxaijin (Jul 14, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not to say Fassbender didn't shine like gold, but the script was terrible. I have to look at scripts and not just a performer's performance... but the projects he chooses.


it was cheesy but for a mainstream movie choice he could've done a lot worse

as for AC, i don't care if it's shit. i'll watch anything he's attached to and enjoy the fuck out of him


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 14, 2012)

There's no aliens in Assassin's Creed BTW, according to Ubisoft "Those who came before" were from Earth and the pieces of eden are not magical, they are super advanced technology.


----------

